# Internet-Verbindung hängt sich auf bei Emule und Co.!



## getchaos (10. Juni 2004)

Hi, 

ich hab' seit meiner Windows Neuinstallation letzten Samstag ein riesiges Problem. Alles läuft prima, Internet funktioniert tadellos. Bloss wenn ich ein Filesharing Programm a'la Emule oder Bittorrent anschalte und es eine Zeit laufen lasse, kommt folgendes dabei raus: 

- Es besteht "scheinbar" keine Internetverbindung mehr 
- Das Filesharingprogramm reagiert nicht mehr, selbst über den Taskmanager ist es nicht abzuschalten (foglich muss ich die Reset Taste nutzen) 
- Bestehende offene Programme kann ich weiter nutzen, aber nichts anderes öffnen oder beenden 

Mein PC ist ein 

AMD Athlon XP 2200+ 
512 MB Ram 
Windows XP 

Ich dachte es könnte vielleicht an meiner ZoneAlarm Firewall hängen oder an der Anzahl der Verbindungen in Emule oder so, aber Fehlanzeige. 
Ich hänge hinter einem Router, aber vor der Neuinstallation lief alles super.... 

Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch helfen!


----------



## Ben Ben (11. Juni 2004)

lief  denn vor der Neuinstallation auch ein Filesharing Programm oder noch nicht?
Weil viele der Route halten die Anzahl der vielen Verbindungen nicht aus und schmieren ab. Dies kann evtl. auch dazu führen das dann dein Emule hängt.
Du kannst ja mal wenn es wieder soweit ist die Dos-Shell (start->ausführen->cmd) öffnen und mal ein ping auf deinen Router probieren.
Wenn er nicht antwortet dürfte er Resetbedürftig sein.


----------



## getchaos (11. Juni 2004)

Jepp, vor der Neuinstallation lief alles prima...aber ich hab das Problem wieder behoben.
Hab ZoneAlarm komplett runtergeschmissen, dann hats gefunzt....keine Ahnung, aber ZoneAlarm hat bei mir schon öfters Probleme verursacht...


----------



## FrankO (11. Juni 2004)

jep liegt an der Firewall, über die Tauschbörse machst du soviele Verbindungen auf wie dein DSL Router verkraftet (ca 200 bei mir) und die handelt alle die Firewall...als einzige Lösung kommt Outpost pro in Frage ...die kann man entsprechend einstellen

lg aus Hessen
Frank


----------



## Teufael (30. Juni 2004)

und wie ist das wenn man keinen Router oder Firewall hat und trotzdem diese Probleme? Ist bei mir der Fall.. Wenn ich Bittorrent starte brauch es keine 10 Minuten dann steht meine Internetverbindung und nichts geht mehr. Wie verstopft.


----------

